

Mozilla Gear - jankeromnes
https://gear.mozilla.org/

======
diafygi
Is there a place where I can do a $10/mo recurring donation? The donate page
seems to be only one-time donations.

------
Igglyboo
I really want a hoodie with the firefox logo, I have this[0] and I love it.

Does anyone know any other stores that sell similar things? I would love a
node.js shirt or python shirt(i love the logos), I've seen things on Redbubble
but I've never ordered from them and since it's user uploaded I'm worried
about the quality.

[https://www.googlestore.com/google+redesign/brands/chrome/ch...](https://www.googlestore.com/google+redesign/brands/chrome/chrome+full-
zip+hoodie.axd)

------
blacksmith_tb
I'd rather wear a Developer Edition blue logo shirt, though...

------
Nexxxeh
I love the [Cunning Of Foxes
t-shirt.]([https://gear.mozilla.org/products/firefox-cunning-foxes-
tshi...](https://gear.mozilla.org/products/firefox-cunning-foxes-tshirt)) It
looks like a normal silly t-shirt, the geek is subtle.

------
pohl
A Rust logo shirt would sell, wouldn't it? I don't see one.

------
unicornporn
I need stickers!

------
chintan39
I would love to get one :) They are great.

